# Need help deciding which planer



## aahwhatever2 (Oct 16, 2015)

Ok,

I have some money saved up and am in need of a planer. I am looking at the dw735 or the grizzly G0453. I know that there is a difference in price (almost double) but, do you think that it is worth it? For a little background; I am a hobby woodworker. I like/want to make fine furniture and take pride in what I produce. Saying that, I am in NO way going to be mass producing cabinets or the such. I am building for friends, family and the occasional friend of a friend.

Can anyone attest to the quality differences and blade life of the grizzly vs the DW? I know that they are both three blade, but is one easier to change blades than the other?

Thanks guys for any help you might be able to give.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Jon it's more about what you want to do with the planer that matters. Blades can be had from many sources, some much better than others, so that by itself isn't an issue. Installing them for most of the small planes is the same. You use a setting tool supplied by the maker. On higher end heads you start getting jack screw adjusted systems and then there are the segmented heads and spiral heads. You shouldn't be going through knives fast enough for installation to be a deal breaker.

The other factor is what you plan to push through it. I start with lots of rough sawn lumber so I need more size and power. The other consideration is what type wood. If it will be mostly softwoods then straight knives will do a good job. If it is highly figured wood and mostly hardwoods then a spiral head is a better option. If all you are doing is sizing lumber for a project then you can easily get by with the DW which has an excellent reputation and by going with it you can use the extra money you were considering spending for the larger planer and upgrade to a spiral head.


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Jonathan, I'm also looking at planers. I hope to make a purchase in the next few days.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I bought a Makita some years ago, just before the 735 came out, it works OK, but today I'd go for the DeWalt. I have roughly the same level of skill and projects so I don't think blade life is much of an issue. I really like the build of the 735. Seems very solid to me. Good dust collection too, according to the reviews. Just my opinion. Wish I had the budget to get the Dewalt.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Well, the 453 is 15" vs 13" for 735. The Griz is 3HP, the DW more like 1.5HP. I don't think you would be unhappy with either. 

Frankly, if had $1300 to spend on a planer, I'd consider getting the DW and putting a shelix head in it. About a grand and you'd get a number of advantages: long blade life, quieter operation, better "nick handling" and much better handling of figured wood. 

If the shelix route wasn't in the cards, I'd probably opt for the griz because of the wider capacity and greater power.

One other issue to consider is snipe - the smaller planers are more susceptible.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Assuming you have 240v in your shop.

The Grizzly looks like it belongs in a production shop.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

PhilBa said:


> One other issue to consider is snipe - the smaller planers are more susceptible.


Phil I've read either here on the forum or elsewhere that the 735 doesn't leave much snipe, if any. Maybe some of their owners could join in.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

_Fine WoodWorking April 2016, No. 253 the latest issue - has a 6 page 'Tool Test" of various portable planners -- Dewalt (2), Ridgid, Grizzly, Craftsman, Delta, General, Makita, Rikon(2), and Triton. You might find it very interesting.

The DeWalt 735X rated Best Overall, the Ridgid R4331 "Best Value, and compared very favourably to the DeWalt 735. 

I have a GeeTech 15" planner. GeeTech probably makes the Grizzly unit you are considering, and re-labels/re-brands its tools for many manufacturers. It is a beast of machine and blade changing is a laborious, time consuming, royal PITA. The spiral cutter head insert change is easier, but costs US$700.00 more. It is a production machine.

Check grizzly's on-line owner's manual here: http://cdn2.grizzly.com/manuals/g0453p_m.pdf

From what I have been told by DeWalt 735 users, a blade change probably takes about 20 minutes. 

If I was to do it all over, being a hobbyist I would go for the DeWalt 735 and give the Ridgid R4331 serious consideration. Too bad you do not live in WA, I could give you one-heck-of-a-deal on my 15" planner if you really wanted a 15" production type unit._


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I have the older version of the griz 15". I could see it in a lower end shop but it's definitely at home in my non-production shop. I switched mine to a shelix head - that was a bit of work - but the straight blade change did not seem to be that hard.

By the way, the DW blades are disposable, you can't sharpen them. They are double sided so you do get two lives out of a set. I believe they are easy to change because of this - there is no adjustment needed. With the griz, you can resharpen them so they require adjusting. However, with a magnetic jig (pretty cheap, iirc), it's fairly easy to adjust.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

There is an outstanding comparison of planers in the current issue of Fine Woodworking. It does a great comparison of planers. It didn't give the Grizzly high marks. Get a copy of that and read the article. It brings up issues most people would not consider until after they started using one.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Ray Newman said:


> _Fine WoodWorking April 2016, No. 253
> 
> The DeWalt 735X rated Best Overall, the Ridgid R4331 "Best Value, and compared very favourably to the DeWalt 735.
> 
> ...


_

I've got the Ridgid, it's a great tool. You can overload the motor if you're not patient and try to take too big a cut. It leaves an outstanding finish for the money_


----------



## waynecochran (Aug 2, 2011)

I've read that the Sellix head for the 735 is 1/8" smaller than the original making it 1/16 above the factory height. This could cause increased snipe as there would be increased pressure from the feed rollers. I would like shellix to make a head the right diameter and leave off the carbide cutters until after installation, seems like no brainer to me!


----------



## aahwhatever2 (Oct 16, 2015)

Son of a gun..... I think it just got a little harder to decide!!!!

I am leaning more towards the DW, but if there is a problem with the shelix head.... hm.

And, if i look at the Rigid, then is the spiral head worth putting on it? Also, after doing some more research, I see that Cutech makes a lunch box that looks just like the Ridgid planer and has a "segmented" head....not quite a spiral cutter.

It is nice to have options, but it's making it hard to decide. Anyone have comparison of the Ridgid vs Cutech? Also, has anyone have opinions on the shelix on the Ridgid?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Skip the cutech "spiral", there's a thread around here about it. The short answer is it's a distant echo of a real spiral.

Also, I think the FWW review was of benchtop planers, Griz sells lots of different planers and their benchtop ones look pretty bad but the one you asked about is not a benchtop.

I also had the Ridgid planer (bought used, sold when I bought my griz used) and it was ok but has plenty of plastic. Hands down, take the DW over the Ridgid.

By the way Wayne, having installed a shelix, I would not have wanted to screw in every cutter. Massive tedium. Just wrap the head with cardboard per their instructions and it's no problem. The cutters caused zero problems for me.

edit: to throw a little more gas on the fire. have you thought about buying used? I got my 15" griz for a bit north of $300. Needed a good tune up but it worked fine. I added a shelix for a total investment of about $1K. Very very happy with it.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I own a 734 not a 735. Do you really need more than 12"? I built a butcher block counter top and a built in kitchen table. I did it in three sections Ran those glue ups thru planer and sander. Then glued the three sections Hand plane and scraper to finish. I too lusted after anything bigger than but practically I seldom buy any material that wide. My 734 is not as nice as the 735 but it has been very durable for 10 years


----------



## Red Stick (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't plane a lot of pieces but have a DW735 and am very happy with it. Three years of use. Love the dust ejection.


----------



## aahwhatever2 (Oct 16, 2015)

I have been looking for used on CL for several months and haven't really found anything that is "worth" the asking price or worth buying at all. LOL

There is an old grizzly with Spiral head on CL that is listed for 3800 bucks... It is way more than what I need, but just giving an example.

I also just found that Rikon sells one with spiral head for 610.00, but as others have said....if I go that route I would rather get the shelix head.

What is really funny, I just read an article from 2013 where the view was against doing a spiral head. Stating that there was not that much of a difference via per price point.

I do like using a hand plane, but it is harder now that I am in a wheelchair. I try not to work with boards longer than 6ft, unless I need it for a top. Even then, 8ft is usually the max I can do safely by myself. Also, I don't like working with anything over 10" wide. It really isn't about weight as much as manipulation. I am sure it looks comical at times, seeing me fumble with a board and trying to push my wheelchair at the same time! I have tried to keep everything within reach in my shop so I can put one end of a board on my lap and the other on a piece of equipment. That way my hands are free to push the chair. Sometimes I only get one push and have to readjust before I go any further. LOL

Sorry for the rant..... what I was getting at, is that the more the planer can do towards glue-up, the less work I have to do by hand! So even if the helical/spiral head is just slightly better, then I might be worth me throwing a few extra bucks at it....

Thank you all for the input and help. I am going to sleep on it and do a little more reading/watching youtube, before I make my decision.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I've had a 735 for about 3 years and it is excellent. based on my results my neighbor bought a used one is very happy with that one as well. the 725 does occasionally go on sale at Rockler.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

waynecochran said:


> I've read that the Sellix head for the 735 is 1/8" smaller than the original making it 1/16 above the factory height. This could cause increased snipe as there would be increased pressure from the feed rollers. I would like shellix to make a head the right diameter and leave off the carbide cutters until after installation, seems like no brainer to me!


I've got the Shelix on my 735 and it was within a 1/32 of the original blades. And definitely no snipe. I love it and wish I had put it on from the beginning.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

It's interesting to note that you never hear "I put a shelix in and wish I hadn't" (or it was a waste of effort/money/time). You do hear comments like Rob's (and mine). Also, there are lots of videos on the net showing how to install a shelix in the 735. Looks pretty easy to me compared with having to open up the gear box on my griz. I'd do it again because of the benefits but it was a challenge.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

I also put a Shelix my 6" Jet jointer. I had bought the Jet used, and it was tough to pay as much for the Shelix as the jointer itself. But no regrets. In fact, the improvement with the jointer was better than the planer. If I ever upgrade to a better jointer or planer, it will definitely have a Shelix or the equivalent.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

furboo said:


> I also put a Shelix my 6" Jet jointer. I had bought the Jet used, and it was tough to pay as much for the Shelix as the jointer itself. But no regrets. In fact, the improvement with the jointer was better than the planer. If I ever upgrade to a better jointer or planer, it will definitely have a Shelix or the equivalent.


I hear you! I paid a bit over 300 for my planer and almost 600 for the shelix. That was a big, long, sobering gulp. would still do it again in a heart beat.


----------



## Cabbie41 (Nov 28, 2010)

My two cents---get the DeWalt! I just got mine fired up, and I can't believe how good it is. I ran some black acacia thru it at 12" wide, and it didn't even slow down. And the chip ejection system works incredibly well. Hook up a shop vac or DC unit to it and planing becomes a "clean' process!! And-------no snipe. I'm comparing it to my old Delta lunchbox unit that NO dust collection and a two-blade head so I expected this one to be better, and it sure is. I couldn't be happier (unless I had a helix head with carbide blade inserts!).
Have fun, whichever one you chose.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I agree with DeWalt as a choice. I have the DW734 and love it. I have had it now for about 5 months and run a load of lumber thru it. It gives a smooth surface and is accuate Love it.


----------



## aahwhatever2 (Oct 16, 2015)

OK, I have narrowed it down to the DW735.... 

Now who knows where to get the BEST price for it!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm a little late to the rodeo but I have a 735 in my basement with a 4" hose going into a drum with a 4" truck exhaust pipe fitting going into it. No vacuum even needed. I picked mine up on Ebay brand new in the box with the tables, extra blades, and stand from a contractor who bought 2 and only used one, twenty miles up the road from me - $550 cash.

They rarely drop below $600 new but sometimes throw the stand in -- that's $100+. Just keep your eyes open and keep looking - one will pop up.

HJ


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Regarding the tools brands I have no comment. While I agree with the others that point out what the initial use of the tool will be, it's what you may possibly consider using it for in the future. The greater the ability, (motor hp, cutting width, height, multiple speeds, whether it can handle molder knives) of the tool the more you can do with it if and when the idea strikes, like maybe "Arched Window Casing"!

I only used it one time for arched casing on an inn, it began as a restoration project in the owners home, (winter water damage, somebody forgot to shut the water and drain the pipes before heading to Florida) and ended up on their business, the inn. Both units were in one of the town's historical zones and the inn was in the town's historical register. 

If at the beginning I had known what I would end up doing, I would have gone whole hog for a Woodmaster molder/planer. By the time I was done with both projects I had spent over 10 times the cost of the tool I purchased the previous yr on knives for the 2 properties. Ironically, I hadn't used any of them since the projects and they have no relevance in current/modern int/ext. trim work.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

aahwhatever2 said:


> OK, I have narrowed it down to the DW735....
> 
> Now who knows where to get the BEST price for it!


"Wood" shops in the Portland, OR area are asking $659 and Home Depot is at $599. That's for the 735 with an extra set of blades and the in/out feed tables. I've seen them for less in the past and/or offered as package deals with a palm outer.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Just received a flyer from Woodcraft re their spring sale and it shows "10% off ALL DeWALT tools" on page 2.


----------



## aahwhatever2 (Oct 16, 2015)

I ordered from GRIZZLY the DW735 with tables and extra blades. It came with a free dewalt rolling base... I think that is about the best deal I can find (at this moment.) LOL

I know it will be 50% off a month from now... That's just my luck!!!:surprise:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

aahwhatever2 said:


> I ordered from GRIZZLY the DW735 with tables and extra blades. It came with a free dewalt rolling base... I think that is about the best deal I can find (at this moment.) LOL
> 
> I know it will be 50% off a month from now... That's just my luck!!!:surprise:


That should be a good buy. You'll like that base. I added a drawer into mine for general storage.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

aahwhatever2 said:


> I ordered from GRIZZLY the DW735 with tables and extra blades. It came with a free dewalt rolling base... I think that is about the best deal I can find (at this moment.) LOL
> 
> I know it will be 50% off a month from now... That's just my luck!!!:surprise:


I don't think you will see any discounting on the 735.


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

I've had a Ridgid for about 4 years.... I plane rough oak, and have no issues with it....
But, be warned, these things produce a lot of chips.... That's when I bought a dust collector.... 
My big Shopvac couldn't come close to handling it....


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Rockler just announced a sale:


DeWalt DW735X 13'' 2-Speed Planer Package with DWE6000 Compact Router Router for $650. They also have a free shipping offer.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The free router and free shipping are the deal, $650 is the regular price but that's still nothing to scoff at.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The free router and free shipping are the deal, $650 is the regular price but that's still nothing to scoff at.


Correct. Not too be outdone, the local Woodcraft store is throwing in the DeWALT planer stand but no router.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

aahwhatever2 said:


> OK, I have narrowed it down to the DW735....
> 
> Now who knows where to get the BEST price for it!


Im looking at the DW myself. While browsing RF for the + and – s found your post. The pest price I have found is $525 with extra blades and input output tables on Dewalt Factory Outlet as of Nov 27, 2016. Looks like the price is good through Dec 22. Thought it might help someone.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Daikusan said:


> Im looking at the DW myself. While browsing RF for the + and – s found your post. The pest price I have found is $525 with extra blades and input output tables on Dewalt Factory Outlet as of Nov 27, 2016. Looks like the price is good through Dec 22. Thought it might help someone.


Here is one for a few bucks cheaper. I had a factory reconditioned one for years and it was like brand new, lasted me till I upgraded 3years later to a larger planer. Sold it to a friend and it is still going.
CPO Outlets | About Reconditioned Tools
Herb


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I am on the fence also. The Dewalt 735 sounds good. I have a small shop and don't really have room for a planer. With the Dewalt I could haul it outside and put it on a couple of sawhorses when I need it. They are kind of noisy too.

I need to make some cutting boards for Christmas. Having a planer would make it real easy. The only problem is the 12 inch limit. We use in Texas big cutting boards or maybe BBQ boards to carry BBQ in from the smoker. It needs to be big enough to put a whole brisket on and then some for the sausage and ribs.

My shop is small but I have kind of a shed built on to the back of the shop which opens into my garage which would allow me to store a larger planer and then roll it out into the garage to use it. This would not be the best setup but it would work. I have been eyeing a couple old Powermatic 18 and 24 inch planers. The 24 inch has a 7.5 HP motor 3 phase. I don't know what a VFD would cost for a 7.5 HP motor yet, probably too much. It sure would be nice after the glue up of a cutting board to just run it through the planer to have it level.

Hard to know what to do. I have spent the last 2 days working on my old Delta jointer for an up coming project my wife wants. So as of today I don't want another tool project but tomorrow or next week who knows.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Lee when I have made things wider than 12" I make glue ups around 12" plane those and then glue the glue ups together. I then use a hand plane, scraper, or sander to finish it up


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Here is one for a few bucks cheaper. I had a factory reconditioned one for years and it was like brand new, lasted me till I upgraded 3years later to a larger planer. Sold it to a friend and it is still going.
> CPO Outlets | About Reconditioned Tools
> Herb


Thanks Herb, I will put the link in my favorites.

I bought a factory reconditioned chainsaw once, bad deal. That left me with a bad taste for factory reconditioning. However, I tend to agree with the statement on CPO home page, “Reconditioned tools get more individual attention than new tools.” I will think about giving reconditioned a second chance. . .


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Daikusan said:


> Thanks Herb, I will put the link in my favorites.
> 
> I bought a factory reconditioned chainsaw once, bad deal. That left me with a bad taste for factory reconditioning. However, I tend to agree with the statement on CPO home page, “Reconditioned tools get more individual attention than new tools.” I will think about giving reconditioned a second chance. . .


CPO is a great outfit, they stand behind their sales 100%. Also when mine was delivered the UPS driver dumped it off the truck onto the concrete and broke the chain guard. I contacted DeWalt and they sent a new one right out.
Herb


----------

